# Stomach Cramps



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has had the same experience as me. On my first try didn't get any stomach cramps and got a BFP but had an early m/c.  On day 9 of the 2ww after a FET and have started getting strong Stomach cramps on day 7, on left side and then on right side, because I didn't stomach cramps on my first try and got a BFP, concerned its the start of my period. I know every lady experiences different symptom's and I shouldn't read into things too much, but it would be great to hear from any ladies who have had the same experience and got a BFP.

Purr XX


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Purr I had terrible cramps with both by BFP around the day 7-9 so much so the first time I was in floods of tears to dh convinced period was coming. They went away after 24-48 respectively and I tested aerly with both. Wishing you loads of luck the 2ww is hellish honey its really hard not to over analyse symptoms. When is your OTD?

whippet x


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Hun

Thanks for your quick reply and congratulations! My OTD is on the 1st March, can't wait to test. X


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I've had cramps yesterday and today day 7/8 but af is due today so I am convinced it's af 

would love it if it wasn't but....
dawn


----------



## brizzy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys  
Just thought i'd tell you my experience, I have had a   today- 14dp5dt. I had on/off cramps from about 7-8dp5dt, but on my 10dp5dt, i had very bad stomach cramps, so much so i went to bed with a sanitary towel in place as i was convinced my period was going to come on. Thankfully i woke up and all was clear, and i have this happy result. I still get the odd cramps on/off which do make me nervous. Am wishing my embie(s) stay strong and continue to grow    

Good luck with your results


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Brizzy thanks for that todasy is day 9 for me post 5dt. I had really bad cramps last night af was due I took took precaustions expected to bleed during the night but nothing yet
Fingers crossed I have tested negative though
Dawn


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm on 10 days post transfer (day 5) and have had period type cramps for 5 days now.  they are not as bad as normal cramps but I have also started spotting too.  Much paler than normal period and only there when i visit the loo.
I am not supposed to test until Fri.  
Ready everyone's comments makes me more positive as it does sound like people have experienced these things and achived a BFP!
However being a realist I am preparing for the worst.
AAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lisa
x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello!

I just wanted to encourage you all with my experience if thats ok. Im now 16wks pregnant following an FET. I had AF cramps almost continuously after FET until about 3 weeks ago! It has been bad enough to take regular paracetamol (I needed different painkillers but couldn't take anything else). Its caused me no end of worry and terrible anxiety. But I really want to reassure you that AF cramps certainly doesn't mean a BFN!!

I also had a bleed at 7wks and then brown spotting at 11wks, so again bleeding and spotting doesn't necessarily mean bad news.

Hope you all get your BFP dream soon    

Bibi xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

could i ask you ladies, have you had any other symptoms? especially early on as i am 5days post transfer (3 day et) and i feel nothing at all?


----------

